# Bottling from Carboy



## jhalford (Jun 2, 2006)

I haven't been making wine long and the few times I've bottled, I've done
it using a primary container so I can use the spigot at the bottom. I 
connect my bottle filler to a short piece of tubing and then to the spigot.
I would like to hear some comments from folks that have filled from a
carboy and which method they prefer. Hope this is clear. 

Thanks,

jhalford


----------



## n5odj (Jun 2, 2006)

I've done it both ways - siphoning from carboy &amp; the way you describe (from a nozzle out of a 6.5 gallon bucket). Both ways work, but I think I'm gonna stick with the siphoning (with spring loadedbottle filling wand) because my spigot seems to leak no matter how I adjust it. Well, either way can be messy so I think next time I'll do it outside so I can just hose off the filled/corked bottles when I'm finished.


Robert in the hills of TN


----------



## pkcook (Jun 3, 2006)

jhalford,


First post! Welcome and enjoy the forum. You will find knowledgeable wine folk herethat love to help.


As to method, I've done it both ways and prefer the bottling bucket. First, the spigot is convenient and I don't have to siphon from the carboy. Second, I can turn the spigot off if I need to get something or move something without having to start the siphoning process again. And last, I don't have to hold the racking cane or hose in the carboy. Just easier, in my honest opinion, with the bottling bucket. One hazard with the bucket is the large opening invites things (cats, hair, toys, bugs) to get in easier than the small opening in the carboy, but I usually put the bucket lid on loose without the airlock to prevent contamination.


PC


----------



## masta (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome jhalford,


I almost always bottle my wine from a carboy using a auto siphon and uon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler or spring loaded bottling wand. I really don't think it matters and the main thing that is important is that you carefully rack to another container (carboy or primary) so you can bottle and not worry about picking up sediment and clouding your wine.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2006)

We have always used the carboy to bottle. We rarely bottle alone, so having someone available to tip the carboy at the end is no worries.


----------



## jhalford (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks to all. I don't have some of the items mentioned, but I guess now
would be a good time to buy them. The auto syphon, etc.

Thanks again,

jhalford


----------



## Funky Fish (Jun 5, 2006)

I've always bottled from the carboy myself.


----------



## djcoop (Jun 7, 2006)

I bottle from the primary with the spigot as mentioned. I have never had any issues.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jun 7, 2006)

Usually there isn't a carboy available. Early on I began using the primary bucket and found that the ability to turn off the spigot was handy. I fill 5 bottles at a time, then cork them, then fill 5 more, etc. After filling the 5 bottles I have to do something with the bottling wand, so I just put it in an empty bottle. It would begin filling the bottle if I weren't able to shut off the spigot. Works great.


----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2006)

A carboy bottler here. I just put a foot long piece of 1x1 under one side of the carboy to tip it away from me and tape the racking cane in place with a 4" piece of masking tape used like it was draped around your neck. I attach my foot valve bottling wand and then cover the top of the carbot by cupping it with my hand. I fit my mouth to my hand and blow to start the syphon action. I try to make an event out of my bottlings so I am rarely without a batch of helpers. It's amazing howhelpful and attentive they arewhen they know there's a wine tasting after bottling!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 8, 2006)

I too have bottled from both the carboy and fermenter and personally I prefer bottling from the fermenter. I still use a bottling wand attached to spigot via a short piece of hose. I have just found over time that I can get just about all but that last little drop by using this method.


----------



## jhalford (Jun 8, 2006)

bilbo-in-maine said:


> Usually there isn't a carboy available. Early on I
> began using the primary bucket and found that the ability to turn off the
> spigot was handy. I fill 5 bottles at a time, then cork them, then fill 5
> more, etc. After filling the 5 bottles I have to do something with the
> ...



I usually just leave my wand hanging. It shouldn't leak if it's working
properly. I also have a couple sheets of newspaper on the floor for the
occasional drip. You shouldn't have to go to the bother of shutting off 
that spigot.






Jim Halford


----------

